# VIP222 goes to screen about upgrade



## andyk45 (Jan 30, 2008)

I got the 222 about 2 weeks ago and I notice pretty often it goes to the screen that say something about this channel available for immediate upgrade like I do not subscribe to it. I turn the 222 on and off and everything returns to normal. I have a series2 tivo hooked up to it and am not sure why that would effect it as it is in the svideo input and even the feed I have going to HDMI also goes to this screen. The unit looks real good other than this, anyone else having this and any fix for it? Thanks


----------



## andyk45 (Jan 30, 2008)

andyk45 said:


> I got the 222 about 2 weeks ago and I notice pretty often it goes to the screen that say something about this channel available for immediate upgrade like I do not subscribe to it. I turn the 222 on and off and everything returns to normal. I have a series2 tivo hooked up to it and am not sure why that would effect it as it is in the svideo input and even the feed I have going to HDMI also goes to this screen. The unit looks real good other than this, anyone else having this and any fix for it? Thanks


Anyone else have this is this the inactivity screen I read about? I have set a vcr timer on the 222 but I still get this screen and have missed some tivo recordings because of it. Any fix other than what I have tried? Thanks.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Are you scrolling through channels when this occurs? Please give more details surround the events happening prior to this occuring.

No this is not the inactivity timeout issue.


----------



## andyk45 (Jan 30, 2008)

Jason Nipp said:


> Are you scrolling through channels when this occurs? Please give more details surround the events happening prior to this occuring.
> 
> No this is not the inactivity timeout issue.


This usually happens when the box has been left on with no channel changes ect for an extended time. After I turn it on and off everything is ok. Thanks


----------

